# My new enclosure step by step



## kendrick silimon (Oct 10, 2014)

This is my gu's new home I decided to put them step by step just in case you need some guidance with your ideas it's simple and mine cost no more than 300 dollars from beginning to the end everything I used came from lowes except the decor that came from family dollar and my backyard lol. If you have any questions I'll be more than happy to help...enjoy


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't forget the drylok.


----------



## Zerrok (Oct 18, 2014)

nice

is the door made of acrylic?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes it is


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 19, 2014)

Glass is alot cheaper but it's no where near thick enough to secure a tegu if it's not tempered I tried


----------



## zlew19 (Oct 20, 2014)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 20, 2014)

Of the cage or acrylic


----------



## zlew19 (Oct 20, 2014)

of the cage


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 20, 2014)

It's a 6x3x3 on wheels


----------



## HPIZZLE (Oct 23, 2014)

What kind of paint did you use on the inside of the enclosure? Did you paint over the drylok?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes I used a high gloss black paint that is also water resistant check your local walmart it was 8 dollars a quart and I used 2 to double coat.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Oct 23, 2014)

Is there a specific brand to look for?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 23, 2014)

Glidden it's very cheap


----------



## HPIZZLE (Oct 24, 2014)

One more question, did you use silicone in the corners or just the drylok and paint? I appreciate your help.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 24, 2014)

No problem ask me anything.... I did use silicone in the corners.


----------



## future tegu keeper (Oct 28, 2014)

How big is gu also 6×3 seems a bit small I was thinking it had to be 8×4 monitor lizard rule double the length of your lizard by the length of your lizard


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 28, 2014)

6x3x3 is fine if your housing one by itself


----------



## kendrick silimon (Oct 28, 2014)

Hit the swap shop get some cheap used tools and go at it


----------



## Thependers4 (Nov 6, 2014)

i cant wait to start building the enclosure for our new rescue Tegu, Magoo. I will use some of your guidance!


----------



## Thependers4 (Nov 6, 2014)

what is his hide made from?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Nov 6, 2014)

It's built from the cheapest plywood I could find only because once I drylock and paint it with water resistant paint it holds better than the expensive stuff


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 7, 2014)

I LOVE this. I wish I had been able to see this before I built mine. I wanted to add something for others. Drylock Extreme Latex is a whooooooooole diff ball game. I wish everyone knew about it. It goes on like paint. Nice and smooth. So much easier to work with and no cruddy concrete texture.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Nov 13, 2014)

That is so true that's what I painted the outside of me enclosure with


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 13, 2014)

I guess sometimes it's not on the shelf. And sometimes people see it ... but it just looks like some improved or souped up version for more money, so they figure why buy that. They don't know there is a massive difference on top of it being the same (effectiveness and how it works) or better.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes I had to research it because I didn't know if it would hold up to the moisture but it's great I add a brown tint to it and used it to seal the outside if the cage


----------



## magiusknight (Dec 8, 2014)

What size wood did you use to to build the frame?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Dec 8, 2014)

2X4 and 2x6


----------



## cooper25 (Jan 11, 2015)

For the drylok did you seal the seams first or drylok first?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Jan 11, 2015)

Seal the seems first then drylock


----------



## cooper25 (Jan 11, 2015)

kendrick silimon said:


> Seal the seems first then drylock


damn, I already have two layers of drylok on! do you have any suggestions what to unscrew myself up? what sealant did you use for the corners?


----------



## marydd (Jan 12, 2015)

I used silicone caulking. I dont know how well it will stick to dry lock. I know it takes a few layers for dry lock to cover silicone. Good luck!


----------



## kendrick silimon (Jan 12, 2015)

You may need to sand down your seems and then caulk them and re drylock


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Jan 14, 2015)

That seems like an easy fix. Okay well tedious, but great idea.


----------



## bobmurffy (Feb 2, 2015)

A few questions, what did this cost to make... and how heavy is it... looking at building something for my caiman lizard as shes getting big and needs a new home to stretch her legs


----------



## kendrick silimon (Feb 2, 2015)

It cast me around 150 dollars and everything was bought at lowes it's not heavy at all me and my wife moved it a couple times up and down stairs


----------



## spartan103 (Feb 19, 2015)

Building this for my Columbians its 7x3x3, do the sliding glass doors work to keep them in? I'm worried as smart as they are that they may figure out how to push it open. If it works I was wondering what you used to frame the doors.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a lock on them it's around 7 dollars at lowes


----------



## spartan103 (Feb 19, 2015)

OK sweet thank you


----------



## spartan103 (Feb 19, 2015)

So what did you use to support the doors,? The slots the doors slide in. I couldn't find anything like em at lows today


----------



## kendrick silimon (Feb 19, 2015)

If you look in were they keep the metal bars and post it should be there they sell them in 6 foot stripe


----------



## kendrick silimon (Feb 19, 2015)

Strips


----------



## spartan103 (Feb 19, 2015)

OK sweet


----------



## Escottplace (Mar 5, 2015)

Any chance you can write up a hardware list? I can't seem to find the brackets you used for the original frame on the Lowes website.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes I'll post that shortly


----------



## Escottplace (Mar 15, 2015)

Were you ever able to compile that list?


----------



## spartan103 (Mar 16, 2015)

Escottplace said:


> Any chance you can write up a hardware list? I can't seem to find the brackets you used for the original frame on the Lowes website.


Home depot should halve them


----------



## kendrick silimon (Mar 16, 2015)

These are the braces I used just left lowes


----------



## spartan103 (Mar 16, 2015)

I was just curious how did you attach the 2x4s that you used to frame the doors, I'll be using 2x4s all around rather than 2x2s so if the 4x4s were rested 4 inches tall for the top part of the frame would that work?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes that will work


----------



## spartan103 (Mar 24, 2015)

And the matter of attatching the 2x4s did you use glue, jb weld or long screws?


----------



## kendrick silimon (Mar 24, 2015)

I used long screws


----------

